# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 31)



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2015)

Howdy, This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....



*What sort of influence do you think your projects have had on people?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2015)

The lawyers say it's not a very fine influence when my tables break apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2015)

Absolutely nothing

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2015)

I have seen admiration, joy, and appreciation. Wonderment of the beauty of figured wood. I think the biggest amazement is from those that do not work wood and when they see my shop and the work that went into it, and the pile of lumber in the garage. Then they figure out that my projects come from tree's that I milled and that I didn't just buy my wood at Walmart. One person said you have tree's in your garage! Because they saw the flitch cut boards stacked as they where cut in order. Cutting boards probably are appreciated the most as it is a common useful item that people see often and use frequently. Wooden cooking utensils are another wow you made this? Pen turners probably get the same reaction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2015)

People are constantly coming up to me when I'm selling at craft shows and say,"how did you get the wood all these different colors?". They have no idea the wide range of natural colors in it. I like to think in my own little way I educate people a little about the natural beauty of the medium we work. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 26, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Absolutely nothing



 Who you trying to kid , You're a hairstick Rock Star Tony, driving women wild all over the planet .

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't think about it too much but for the first time I saw another Stave drum builder including sap wood on a Walnut shell. I don't know if it had anything to do with me but I like it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 26, 2015)

Similar to Greg and the other Tony, not the Rock Star Tony. People are sometimes in "awe" ( i use that term loosely) that pens i have made are actually wood . Explaining to people what "burl" wood is and the huge variety of woods all over. My wife loves my woodworking ( I'm fortunate for that ) .

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2015)

Well... I think the best indicator is when others are influenced to take money out of their pocket and put it in mine in exchange for my projects,... it actually happens sometimes

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Great Post 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2015)

Rock Star....heh heh heh....that made me giggle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2015)

I think it's my belly that drives them wild.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Jul 26, 2015)

Thankfully I'm able to work with wood that is just out of this world beautiful and folks don't notice my in-experience. I'm still at the give away stage, so most folks think my work is just friggin awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 26, 2015)

People love seeing my pens and other things I make - but it seems the turned items capture more of a sense of awe from people. Even after they find out that I make pens out of wood (and other materials), when they're holding one, I'll sometimes hear, "That's real wood?!?" I also get a lot of surprised moments when they ask what it's finished with and I tell them CA - superglue. It's very nice when someone will either give me money (or something else) to have something I've made. It's also very nice to see the surprise on someone's face when I give them something I've made.

But, my wife's reactions make me the happiest - she loves the work I do and she loves showing it off to people. Now, if only I could get her to be a little bit more sales minded and turn some of those awe-struck people she shows my stuff to into sales...

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 27, 2015)

I get the "But you're a Doctor!" comments quite a bit. Evidently I'm not s'posed to do anything that's hard work or labor oriented. Now the folks that know me ask--"what is it that you don't do?" I guess it helps them to realize that I do things other than read and sign papers. Kind of interesting now---some of the local pro's will ask finishing or "how to" questions.
And what I won't do??------roofing! been there, done that too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I think it's my belly that drives them wild.



Only if Paxton is sitting on it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Jul 28, 2015)

It's nice when I make something and that inspires someone else to ask me for something. My niece asked me to make one of those Grandfather rocking chairs for her Dad (my brother-in-law) but I had to tell her I'm not quite up to that level of work yet.







It looks like I'll be making some end tables and another quilt ladder for other family members.

I too have had the reactions from people about wood and the colors. I'd like to think that I've had some small (extremely minute) influence on people to like hand crafted items. They evidently don't want to pay for them, mind you, but they do enjoy them :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

